# 10 gallon for Spanish Orange Isos



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

Hello,

So I have a 10 gallon standard tank that has a custom background and all set up, but no frogs in it. I wouldn't really use it for frogs other than a grow out tank, so I was thinking about using it for just Spanish Orange Isos. Once the weather is better I have a few cultures coming in from Pumlio.



Has anyone ever done that before and is there any reason not to do this?

Thanks!


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

its a good idea I don't see why It wouldn't work. id throw some cardboard in there too if you don't mind the look of that


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

ngeno626 said:


> its a good idea I don't see why It wouldn't work. id throw some cardboard in there too if you don't mind the look of that


Yep, I was going to add some cardboard in there once my cultures get here.

I figured it would be fine, but I wanted to see if anyone else had done it before.

Thanks


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

this has me thinking.. I like the idea if a 10 gallon or even 5 gallon better then a plastic shoe box. this should work for springtails in a 2.5 gallon as well. im curious as to whether or not people do this...everything I have now is in plastic shoe box containers


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

ngeno626 said:


> this has me thinking.. I like the idea if a 10 gallon or even 5 gallon better then a plastic shoe box. this should work for springtails in a 2.5 gallon as well. im curious as to whether or not people do this...everything I have now is in plastic shoe box containers


That's what I was thinking, plus Spanish orange isos are so big they are like pets too. You could do it with all kinds of microfauna, just not all together.

I think most people keep them in shoe boxes, but keeping them in a 5 or 10 gallon is more appealing to me. In a few months it will be booming and able to seed some vivs.

Tyler

KCCO


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Actually, I've suggested that the Giant Orange isopods are almost a pet by themselves. Setting up a "pet" tank for bugs, that you can also feed out of is a neat idea.
It is NOT conducive to a pure, mite free culture, but that's ok. Make sure anything that goes in is clean enough to go into your frog tanks and you should be safe enough for personal use. It will get mites eventually, everything does. If keeping a clean culture, running at maximum potential, is important, then it's probably not such a great idea. I don't think that is your goal, however. You just want to get a little more enjoyment out of your bugs. You don't mind that you'll have some mites and you won't be at maximum production.

I would skip the cardboard. You don't need it for what you are doing, and it will look better without. They would prefer to eat leaf litter and other foods anyway. 
If you are going to have a little fun, lets have a little fun. They are climbers. Get yourself a non-pine branch to toss in. Make sure you get some prominent branches up front, for photo opportunities.
10 gallon should be big enough to support multiple species. Mix it up a little in there. We've already accepted it is not ideal for a pure culture, so let's have a little fun with it.


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

Doug I was going to mention mixing species in such a tank. however, I thought that one species would over run the others, but I guess as long as there isn't a lack of food this wouldn't be the case.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

ngeno626 said:


> Doug I was going to mention mixing species in such a tank. however, I thought that one species would over run the others, but I guess as long as there isn't a lack of food this wouldn't be the case.


In a smaller culture one species would eventually out-compete the others. The bigger the system, and the more different zones you have, the more likely each species can claim it's own niche. Besides, in this particular case I don't think it is the end of the world if one species eventually out-competes the others.
More importantly, I haven't shipped his order yet, there is still time to sell him more bugs!  Just kidding. I think he's already got most of them on his list.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh, don't put any rare plants in there. Giant oranges can munch on vegetation if their numbers get too high, and that is kind of the goal here.
In particular, they relish jewel orchids and also Pellionia pulchra (Watermelon Vine).
Don't risk anything rare and expensive if your oranges are in large numbers.


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

Pumilo said:


> Actually, I've suggested that the Giant Orange isopods are almost a pet by themselves. Setting up a "pet" tank for bugs, that you can also feed out of is a neat idea.
> It is NOT conducive to a pure, mite free culture, but that's ok. Make sure anything that goes in is clean enough to go into your frog tanks and you should be safe enough for personal use. It will get mites eventually, everything does. If keeping a clean culture, running at maximum potential, is important, then it's probably not such a great idea. I don't think that is your goal, however. You just want to get a little more enjoyment out of your bugs. You don't mind that you'll have some mites and you won't be at maximum production.
> 
> I would skip the cardboard. You don't need it for what you are doing, and it will look better without. They would prefer to eat leaf litter and other foods anyway.
> ...


Exactly, I like the idea to have fun with it. I'm going to keep a culture like everyone else does so they are clean to put into frog tanks, but I figured I could have them in the 10 gallon to observe and teach family and friends when they ask me why I have all kinds of different bugs and what their purpose is.

Thanks


----------



## T2theG (Jul 6, 2013)

Pumilo said:


> In a smaller culture one species would eventually out-compete the others. The bigger the system, and the more different zones you have, the more likely each species can claim it's own niche. Besides, in this particular case I don't think it is the end of the world if one species eventually out-competes the others.
> More importantly, I haven't shipped his order yet, there is still time to sell him more bugs!  Just kidding. I think he's already got most of them on his list.


I have most of them, but I might just add a culture of dwarf purples to it. 



Pumilo said:


> Oh, don't put any rare plants in there. Giant oranges can munch on vegetation if their numbers get too high, and that is kind of the goal here.
> In particular, they relish jewel orchids and also Pellionia pulchra (Watermelon Vine).
> Don't risk anything rare and expensive if your oranges are in large numbers.


Thanks for the advice, it's always very much appreciated.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

I like the idea of setting up a 10g for Isos, but the Giant Spanish Orange would only be my second choice of an Iso. My first choice is _Porcellionides pruinosus_ (Powdery Blue Isopod), see Isopods - Roach Crossing. These little buggers are faster than NYC cockroaches, and will add some nice movement to a viv that has no movement.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

I'd deffinetly throw a branch to climb on. They love to climb. Whenever one of the potatoes I feed them starts to grow they all fight for the highest spot. Also its cool that your getting into the bugs. this frog thing opens up so many different things, next youll be starting an orchid tank.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

scoy said:


> next youll be starting an orchid tank.


Maybe he already has

John

Edit: I've never seen a iso tank before! Very cool idea. Be sure to post pics when you get going


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Tyler, that sounds like a great idea.
I would totally do it I had the room.


----------

